# First goose!



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Yep, I got my first goose yesterday. Five of us were in a field when a lone bird came it. After that a neighbor lady started yelling at us from across the field and said she called the cops. We didn't shoot anywhere near her property. Fortunately we were hunting with the land owner and he staightened her out on the subject. :lol: We saw tons of birds but could not get them to come in to us. All too soon shooting hours ended and we packed up to go. Pictures to follow.


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

1wildchild said:


> Yep, I got my first goose yesterday. Five of us were in a field when a lone bird came it. After that a neighbor lady started yelling at us from across the field and said she called the cops. We didn't shoot anywhere near her property. Fortunately we were hunting with the land owner and he staightened her out on the subject. :lol: We saw tons of birds but could not get them to come in to us. All too soon shooting hours ended and we packed up to go. Pictures to follow.


Congrats! Did he bounce? It always cracks me up when they bounce.:evil:


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

1wildchild said:


> Yep, I got my first goose yesterday. Five of us were in a field when a lone bird came it. After that a neighbor lady started yelling at us from across the field and said she called the cops. We didn't shoot anywhere near her property. Fortunately we were hunting with the land owner and he staightened her out on the subject. :lol: We saw tons of birds but could not get them to come in to us. All too soon shooting hours ended and we packed up to go. Pictures to follow.


 Why could i not leave this alone being your 1st GOOSE :lol:,Mich


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Michigander1 said:


> Why could i not leave this alone being your 1st GOOSE :lol:,Mich


LMAO I almost titled it "got goosed" :lol:


----------



## skyhawk1 (Jun 20, 2006)

CONGRATS!!! On your first goose. I really haven't tried goose or duck hunting yet. When I go I am the one behind the camera. Yo going out again? Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## Wolf_Dancer34 (Nov 14, 2006)

Congrats on your first goose---I am still trying for my fist one!!! All I have to show for it so far is feathers.


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Congrats


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Way to go Barb. Congrats. 

Where are the pics?


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

Congrats!

I'm still waiting to knock down my first goose. I've had a couple of assists, so far, but not one that's "mine". lol.

We were hunting a decent sized woods pond on some public land opening day. The guys had some great shooting, but my gun jammed on the first shot and wasn't usable the rest of the day. :sad: We shoot a lot of wood ducks last year, but this is the first time I've seen flocks and flocks of mallards pouring into the decoys. It was an awesome sight!

It's off to the range tonight, to see if we fixed the problem on my Beretta!


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Sweet, my kids beg me for goose meat, it's their favorite. Nice job.


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

Fantastic . that takes care of the christmas goose.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Congrats on your goose.


----------

